# If you were a ghost...



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 6, 2012)

If you were an immortal ghost, how would you spend your eternity on Earth?

I would learn to play a ghost-saxophone, find random people to haunt, and just follow them everywhere they went while playing this:


----------



## Griffin (Sep 6, 2012)

You, sire, would be obnoxious. I pray that your soul will travel to the other side.

If I were to be a poltergeist, I would probably just terrorize people. Be the monster under the bed. Be the one when you call, "Who's there?" Be the one who makes you stub your toe on that chair leg when it's dark.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd probably travel a lot and see the places I probably won't be able to afford to see in my lifetime. No need to pay for a plane ticket to anywhere, I can just float over the ocean and visit Europe! XD Might settle down in some castle in Scotland and freak people out for kicks.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd go to pottery classes, maybe sensually help females mold vases, cups, and other trinkets. Or I'd haunt the executives from Goldman-Sachs, either one works for me.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 6, 2012)

Free of this crude body, I would master my ghost powers until I could manifest in human form whenever I want. _I would become the ultimate undead!_ o__O


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 7, 2012)

According to my beliefs... If I was a ghost, I would be truly angry! My soul would not have left this world and would be trapped forever seeking out people to annoy. My time would be spent giving bad dreams and stomach problems to people.
But don't worry it is easy to avoid. If you ever find my lifeless body, drag it out side for a night or if you can't do that leave a window open [north facing for preference] to let my soul escape... and never mention my name again.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 7, 2012)

Work has blocked that video but given you mentioned saxophone, it can only be one of two saxophone-related videos. Can't decide which would be worse.

As for if I were a ghost, I think Ireth has the right idea. Travel, see the world, see bits of the world that mortals can't see due to the need to breathe, like those sink holes in Mexico, see how far down they go and how connected they all are. Haunt a castle for a while, though I'd pick either Kenilworth or Ludlow, I think. My favourites. Might haunt Bridgnorth castle for a while, just for the look of incredulity on people's faces when they wonder how a ghost can haunt so little of a castle (seriously, it's the corner of the keep leaning at a greater angle than the tower of Piza on a base with an area smaller than a good sized lounge, plus a clump of masonry that fell off; blame Cromwell). Might have a go at floating up Everest, cause I'm never gonna see that view while I'm alive. Then I'd wander around the blocked off areas of archaeological sites, see what the public are missing. It'll probably be just bags of finds and boxes of tools or something, but still. Might haunt a brand new house for a while, just to freak people out. Or an office building, like the Shard in London. That would be funny. Oh and I'd probably sit in lectures at Cambridge and Oxford unis, see what I missed out first time round from (a) not applying for them and (b) not getting the grades I'd have needed anyway due to laziness.

I'd make the most of my afterlife.


----------



## SlimShady (Sep 8, 2012)

If I were a ghost I would start finding out some of life's greatest mysteries.  Probably haunt a few people I didn't like when I was alive and give my family a few lucky breaks here and there.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as I know, the first thing that a ghost has to do is to be careful and protect him/herself from other ghosts, darker entities out there and other things that can be a danger to ghosts that remain attached to Earth...

I would travel to some forest, possibly in the far North if I can get there (the more solitude in the forest, the better) and then I would imagine my imaginary castle and stay there while I figure out how to stay safe, repel invaders and eventually leave Earth to travel to the place where I wish to be =)

Being a ghost can be great, but it has its dangers as well...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 10, 2012)

Chilari said:


> Work has blocked that video but given you mentioned saxophone, it can only be one of two saxophone-related videos. Can't decide which would be worse.



It was Epic Sax Guy XD

On a serious note, I wouldn't need to worry about finances and everyday troubles so I would travel all over the world and see every sight I could think of. Maybe if I could leave Earth I would go into space.


----------



## Ameronis (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd mess with people who do shows like Most Haunted, and enjoy doing stuff that you can't normally do in every day life, like randomly breaking windows and stuff, assuming I could physically interact with objects. But those things would be what I'd do when I'm not enjoying my ability to _fly_, and to travel underwater and check out the animals and geography as much as I wanted without needing to worry about breathing or being crushed by the pressure.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Mar 10, 2021)

I would go to a random house, possess their toilet and start talking as soon as they enter the room.


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Mar 19, 2021)

I'd sneak up on people, and when they least expect it, shriek extremely loudly XD. I'd also go haunt houses and play all sorts of ghostly pranks on the inhabitants (such as moaning and wailing in the middle of the night). I would also explore the whole world.


----------

